# So I'm thinking I should of read my plant handbook



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

So I've been trying to step up the planted tank game and bought some new ones from a lfs. They sold them as "blue hedge" or thats what he called it anyway. Although I was reading through an aquatic plant handbook and it says that anything labeled hedge is supposively not an aquarium plant. The picture isn't great, I'll have take take a few close-ups, you'll see them in the front; bright green.

View attachment 176571


View attachment 176572


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Im not sure on the plant ID but someone will help you with that. Might need to get a picture of just the plant like you suggested. That pacus is a hog.. Im sure we will need some pics of it in the picture forum..


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

lo4life said:


> Im not sure on the plant ID but someone will help you with that. Might need to get a picture of just the plant like you suggested. That pacus is a hog.. Im sure we will need some pics of it in the picture forum..


I figured I would definitely need a upclose pic. I was looking for something to fill in the front quick and I was told this was the stuff. We'll see, I did notice they they've started to root at less than a week, they were only clippings not fully rooted plants. I would say that it looks promising but we'll see. Yah the Pacu is a hog, I need to find him a new home.......


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

up close pic if you have one, from this pic I have never seen one like that


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

Little better of a pic.....Any idea?

View attachment 177009


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

it is a type of Anubias.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

ryanimpreza said:


> it is a type of Anubias.


Looks more like a type of stem plant IMO. The question is whether or not it is really aquatic.


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

BioTeAcH said:


> it is a type of Anubias.


Looks more like a type of stem plant IMO. The question is whether or not it is really aquatic.
[/quote]
Anubias are stem plants. To me this is aquatic due to the new root development. I have had a plant like this before. http://www.AquariumPlants.com/Anubias_s/26.htm I am pretty sure my ID is close. If I am wrong give me a link to a site or something so I can correct myself in the future. Thanks Bio, you are the man at this stuff so you have me worried.


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

That's actually my question, like I said the LFS sold it as "hedge" although I think any hedge plant is non aquatic. The roots are taking off like crazy although no real hard growth over the past weeks.

Here is what I'm thinking it is Alternanthera ficoidea, still trying to find some more information on this...the little bit I've found is really pointing towards a non aquarium plant. Bastards, now I have to go rip this sh*t out and shove up this guy's ass. lol

Let me know if you agree..... http://www.plantgeek.net/plant-234.htm


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

roccov12345 said:


> That's actually my question, like I said the LFS sold it as "hedge" although I think any hedge plant is non aquatic. The roots are taking off like crazy although no real hard growth over the past weeks.
> 
> Here is what I'm thinking it is Alternanthera ficoidea, still trying to find some more information on this...the little bit I've found is really pointing towards a non aquarium plant. Bastards, now I have to go rip this sh*t out and shove up this guy's ass. lol
> 
> Let me know if you agree..... http://www.plantgeek.net/plant-234.htm


that looks right to me. And if that is the case then take it out BIO was right. NON aquatic.


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

basterds! I hate when they do that sh1t. that stuff is for the terrerium(sp) setup.


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

Curley said:


> basterds! I hate when they do that sh1t. that stuff is for the terrerium(sp) setup.


You know what the best part is...... I had asked the guy at the LFS, reputable place as per other's opinions, if they had any foreground plants that would spread quickly. He said, "oh yes I have the best plant, throws shoots everywhere just come back in 3 days." So me, all excited waits the three days comes back in like a kid at the candy shop and falls victim to this inbred. This is the 3rd time I've been burnt by a LFS on non-aquatic plants. I'm taking all of them out and driving back down there. F*ckers!


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

http://www.plantgeek.net/plant-234.htm


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

I guess we were close, either way, I'm labeling these "suppositorious inlfsanus"


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

I found it on plant geek, and its a terrestrial plant. Gotta watch out for the LFS, they have no clue what they are selling most of the time. You can find plants online that are just as cheap (except shipping) that are healthier and better for your tank.

You should take it out of your tank because it will die soon.


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

Rocco, I dont think your the only one this happened too. Same crap happened to me back when I was getting started. At least you caught before it turned black and rotted your water params.

dude, I just recently have step it up a notch on the planted tank thing. I used to have all the low light plants and bought from the LFS. Spent a lot of money.

Now there is no way I would pay 8-9 bucks for a sword or what have ya. Join Aquatic plant central for all your plant buys.(Konji) It rocks bro... 20 bucks got me, guessing...35 plants. Alot of the sellers are legit sellers and package everything pro, in its own bag and labled.

I might do a trimming here soon and can kick u down some, just pay for shipping...


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

I hate it when LFS sell you stuff they dont even have a clue what it is. Why cant they just say Im not sure geez. Im fortunate enough to have a LFS with one guy there that knows his sh!t. He grows the majority of the plants they sell at home so he knows exactly what they are. I just bought some wenditii I believe its called and it will make a good foreground plant. Basically a small sword plant.


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

Curley said:


> I hate it when LFS sell you stuff they dont even have a clue what it is. Why cant they just say Im not sure geez. Im fortunate enough to have a LFS with one guy there that knows his sh!t. He grows the majority of the plants they sell at home so he knows exactly what they are. I just bought some wenditii I believe its called and it will make a good foreground plant. Basically a small sword plant.


You're lucky to have someone that knows what he is talking about. I'm just so surprised that the owners of these LFS invest money in a business where their knowledge is mediocre.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Ibanez247 said:


> I hate it when LFS sell you stuff they dont even have a clue what it is. Why cant they just say Im not sure geez. Im fortunate enough to have a LFS with one guy there that knows his sh!t. He grows the majority of the plants they sell at home so he knows exactly what they are. I just bought some wenditii I believe its called and it will make a good foreground plant. Basically a small sword plant.


I wonder how many people got turned off to growing plants in their aquarium because of these non-aquatic plants being pawned off as aquatic..

About the wendtii-- It is a Cryptocoryne, (not a sword) so it does well with lower light. But they do not like to be moved much, and if you leave them be, they will spread much faster. 
With higher light and CO2, they can grow HUGE. Certainly not a foreground plant.

But under low light, they grow so slow that I guess you could use them as foreground plants until they grow.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

I have a crypt wendtti that is almost hitting the light in my 75g. A crypt called, crypt parva is a small crypts that grows slowly. Problem is that they are kinda hard to get and you wont find them at the LFS. My point I guess is that the LFS are really not the best place to shop for plants. Fortunately for me, I live 5 min from my plant guy. He can get just about anything that I ask for, and doesnt charge an arm or leg. Look on the web, find plants you want, then get them shipped to you. There are always people selling packages on classifieds, and some are just giving them away. And the best thing about finding them this way is that you know they are aquatic and healthy.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

ryanimpreza said:


> Anubias are stem plants.


Actually, they are not. Anubias have basically a rhizome that the leaves shoot out of...that is why they work so well on driftwood and hate to be planted. Stem plants are plants like hygrophila, rotala, and anacharis. Those plants exhibit the type of adventitious rooting shown.


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

hey i can give you some plants and trimmings, whats your zip code??? just pay for shipping and i can send you some of my forground plants they are taking off right now and i can cut you some rhizome from my small anubias and my large anubias let me know bro?? if so i need to crank my co2 up to get them shipping quality.

sorry i have chainsword and micro chain as my forground and another sp. of grass like plant


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

BioTeAcH said:


> Anubias are stem plants.


Actually, they are not. Anubias have basically a rhizome that the leaves shoot out of...that is why they work so well on driftwood and hate to be planted. Stem plants are plants like hygrophila, rotala, and anacharis. Those plants exhibit the type of adventitious rooting shown.
[/quote]
ya like I said you were right I looked up some stuff and found that info.


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

JustJoshinYa said:


> hey i can give you some plants and trimmings, whats your zip code??? just pay for shipping and i can send you some of my forground plants they are taking off right now and i can cut you some rhizome from my small anubias and my large anubias let me know bro?? if so i need to crank my co2 up to get them shipping quality.
> 
> sorry i have chainsword and micro chain as my forground and another sp. of grass like plant


Sweet, my zip is 12533 let me know. Do you have a paypal account I'll throw you some bucks for your effort. Thanks for looking out!!!!


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

ryanimpreza said:


> Anubias are stem plants.


Actually, they are not. Anubias have basically a rhizome that the leaves shoot out of...that is why they work so well on driftwood and hate to be planted. Stem plants are plants like hygrophila, rotala, and anacharis. Those plants exhibit the type of adventitious rooting shown.
[/quote]
ya like I said you were right I looked up some stuff and found that info.
[/quote]








Didn't even see your other post.


----------

